# DIY flat bottom steering wheel



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=324244



DIY flat bottom ^^^ steering wheel, using the OEM wheel, by TT owner in the UK. Great effort, but this one is probably better as a prototype as the proportions are way-off in the final and certainly not TT-worthy, IMO. 

But for anyone inclined to do their own, or those who might like to give is a shot but have some reservations as to how difficult it might be, this is a great first attempt to show where you'd have possible problems and difficulties. 


I had a boss once that had no clue as to how difficult some projects were. Her standard line was, "All ya gotta do is_____", then just fill in the blank with the task. You know the type: Land a man on the moon? "All ya gotta do is build a rocket and fly to the moon." Unfortunately, many modders fall in to this group and the results end up like this wheel. 

This DIY certainly shows it is not a "all ya gotta do is cut off the bottom and put in a new flat piece."
Getting it right, is usually so much more than simply "all ya gotta do is...." and I believe someone here is proving that with their wheel effort.


cheers.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya bob that looks horrible.... Sorry to say but the air bag is to big for that toy car sized steering wheel


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I want to see a wiring guide/DIY on converting to a mk2 wheel, its been done a lot and I don't care about the MFSW stuff...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> I want to see a wiring guide/DIY on converting to a mk2 wheel, its been done a lot and I don't care about the MFSW stuff...


A few guys on the UK forum have had a MK2 (2 stage versus 1 stage on mk1) wheel/air bag successfully wired (success = no air bag light) but at least one reported that the bag DID NOT function when needed. Crash, bang, boom, but no bag.


----------

